

Google Tips for the Entrepreneur (2002) - datums
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1076

======
datums
I also recommend checking out <http://venturevoice.com/> specifically the
treehugger mp3

------
colins_pride
Really cool stuff ... the other clips in this series look like they're worth
checking out too

